# Almost here!!!



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Well a few more weeks and we'll be out in the woods. This is my fav time of the year to be in the woods and my fav species to hunt. I love the sound of that first tom of the season HAMMERING a responce to your call. How many besides me is driving the family crazy with the mouth calls, lol? Also where will you be hunting opening day. I will be around the Mohican forest area at a few farms I hunt. After 12:00, I will be hitting the Mohican river for some smallies or the newville bridge for some whites. Be safe all and if it dont have a beard dont shoot!! Good luck everyone and I'm looking forward to posts and pics of your hunt. [email protected]


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm planning on hunting down around Blue Rock this year. Both Public and Private land.

They have been gobbling pretty good down there.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

man i wanna go for turkey this spring but got no clue where to go, i live in brooklyn and willing to drive a hour, i heard spencer don't have any, i went to leesville last week and nothing, no sounds no tracks no feathers. so i'm just lookin for somewhere public.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

inland k go out to grand river wildlife area on rt88 toward mosquito lake there are lots of birds out there and lots of land to get lost on, wear boots there,s lots of swampy land out there,i,ve seen some big flocks out there,some pressure but no more than any other public land just hike way back in away from the easier acess points,and you,ll find some big ole toms......


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks snag i never even thought about there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

i have a buddy who hunts the grand river wa and takes some mighty fine birds way back in. no competition. however, take a gps or compass as well as a map of the area, as it is real easy to get turned around back in there. lots of water scattered about. try to get to know the area long before the season.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

i have hunted it also and have gottin 2 turkeys in 5 seasons. i always here gobbiling when i go. its over 8 thousand acres with lots of parking available. but like snag said its swampy,very thick and rugged.but if you put in some effort you can get them out of there.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

The 23rd can't get here soon enough. I'll be hunting Richland county on a couple farms and state land also if need be got a couple nice spots off the beaten trail. Of course with some fishing in the afternoon at Mohican, pleasent hill and also down near the bridge. I've been out scouting a few times already an have seen active birds gobbling in the middle of the day some with hens chasing them down


----------

